# how to add components into installshield project(.ism) by a VC++\C++ code



## manojchancha (Apr 8, 2005)

i want to add components and features into my existing .ism file in installshield
via a C++\VC++ code. right now i am using installshield v 9 sp1. 
i want to write a C++ \ VC++ or other language code which will invoke the .ism file , add components to it or add files\dlls to the existing components.

how can i do that? its urgent . plz help.


----------



## Maritimesea (Sep 9, 2004)

You should ask the moderator to move this to the "Development" section of the board.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Moved to Development.


----------

